# Plastic bottle cleaning (expansion tank, washer fluid reservoir)



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone got any good tips on how to restore something like a washer bottle to as new?

I'm restoring an early 80's MR2 and while the engine bay is in bits I'm gradually cleaning up all the bits and pieces.

The coolant expansion tank was manky as hell and after a couple of runs through the dishwasher is now quite clean on the outside and almost like new.

Unfortunately stubborn old coolant has clung to the insides and despite trying one of those kettle cleaning sachets I just can't get it off. Might sound trivial but when light shines on the bottle this dark mess inside shows up and it looks just as bad as when I first started.

Looks ok with the flash


P1270482 by brinks, on Flickr

However, with natural light


P1270483 by brinks, on Flickr


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Baking soda + water + shake


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bottle brushes and G101 etc get cheap brushes thatyou can bend about to get right in awkward angles etc.

Did the coolant bottle on the x9 500 when flushing system after waterpump housing exploded.

Backing soda certainly cheap to throw a ship load at it... still bottle brushes worked a treat for me, needed that mechanical agitation.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

bottle brush from mothercare or a home brew shop :thumb:


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks lads, didn't even think of baking soda! Got loads of that so will give it a go + bottle brushes.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Denture cleansing tablets the effervescent type from Superdrug, a tip from Typhoon here at DW I have plenty and my own teeth seem secure for the next 50 years !

I have plenty do you want some ?

John Tht.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Good tip thanks, I'll ask the old folks for a few! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

washing powered / liquid and a handful of rice and shake it like a polaroid picture!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Caustic soda BUT be very carefull.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Denture cleaning tabs with rice in and as said and a 

good shake. 
Or. I've taken things like this before and cleaned them in works ultrasonic bath


----------



## clockworks (Sep 6, 2012)

My stainless steel vacuum flask gets really manky. I clean it with Mr. Muscle plug hole cleaner. A small amount in the flask, then very hot water, and leave overnight.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Been wondering how to do that,mines getting on for 20 year old now its a bit dark in there :doublesho
normally put a tea spoon of bleach and a kettle of hot water leave over night and rinse


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Hot soapy water, leave to do its work in the bottle and give it a good shake. Get a brush in there and I've also heard good results from chucking it in the dish washer too


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Put it in the dishwasher - works very well.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Some plastics can react so don't leave anything in too long. Best to try a less volatile means first but dilute spirit of salts ( hydrochloric acid ) works very well. Most old type hardware shops have it.
Read the instructions.
Don't breathe the vapours.
Don't get it on anything.
Dispose of correctly.
Rinse well afterwards


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, thanks for all the ideas including the use of dodgy acid!

Baking soda did f-all. Hot water and detergent - again no good.

It was a dishwasher tab+boiling water+vigorous shaking. I followed this up with a light going over with a bottle brush and all is good as new.

Just need to spend the next couple of weeks cleaning 20 years of thick oily sludge from the engine block and gearbox now


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

brinks said:


> Well, thanks for all the ideas including the use of dodgy acid!
> 
> Baking soda did f-all. Hot water and detergent - again no good.
> 
> ...


Get a steam cleaner on it. A hot pressure washer will breeze that.


----------

